# Skyline R34 GT Central Locking And Electric Mirror Problems



## R34SRULE (Jan 11, 2005)

*Skyline R34 GT Central Locking And Electric Mirror Problems. got a wiring diagram???*

Hi everyone. I have a problem with my central locking and power windows. i am a little stuck on what to do. I can wind down the window on the passengers side but when i try to wind it up from the drivers side controls the window will not respond. also i lock the doors with the central locking and it only locks the other side ... not the drivers door.... has anyone had any problems like this?? If any one has a wiring diagram for the 1999 skyline GT coupe i would love to squizz a copy as my own is only in japanese and i am english  Thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like the wiring or relays for those functions on that door are dead.


----------



## R34SRULE (Jan 11, 2005)

hey cheers bro... i looked at the door controls and checked the continuity through the switches and found that they all function properly , as i was doing this testing i noticed that there r extra relays behind the dash which i have tested and yeah they r dead


----------



## InternationalAffairs (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey I've got exactly the same problem with the locking system. I also have a 1999 Skyline and when i push the central locking button on the drivers door onlythe passengers door locks and unlocks. But when i put the key i to the lock on the drivers door both door locks and unlocks.

Is the Relais behind the steering wheel desd or is it the electric mechanism at the lock behind the drivers door?


----------

